# TrueCrypt - decrypt files



## sitoret (Nov 11, 2022)

I wonder if anyone knows how to do it.

1. I had an encrypted image in which I had files.
2. I copied them via Total Commander to another disk, then deleted the image, it cannot be recovered.
3. It turns out that Total Commander did not decrypt the files on transfer.
4. The files look nice, there are their names and folders, but unfortunately they are still encrypted.
5. I know the password image from which these files come. But I have no idea how to decode them now. No file can be opened be it photo or txt.

Here is an example, this should be a phone number:






I attached 2 files (txt "darmowy numer w plusie" and photo "PB020012") for decryption with password: Cwks82092807198


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm no TrueCrypt expert but I fear your files are forever lost if you don't have the original encrypted image any more.

What does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## covacat (Nov 11, 2022)

i am not truecrypt expert either but isn't tc supposed to encrypt at FS level and not file level. (in my understanding you can't have decrypted metadata and encrypted files)
your files might be encrypted by ransomware


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Nov 11, 2022)

Didn’t the Truecrypt software disappear in mysterious circumstances a few years ago?
Maybe you could get an old copy on the dark web?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2022)

ProphetOfDoom said:


> Didn’t the Truecrypt software disappear in mysterious circumstances a few years ago?
> Maybe you could get an old copy on the dark web?


Not going to do you any good if the encrypted container that contained those files is gone.


----------



## ccammack (Nov 11, 2022)

ProphetOfDoom said:


> Didn’t the Truecrypt software disappear in mysterious circumstances a few years ago?
> Maybe you could get an old copy on the dark web?


VeraCrypt should be able to decrypt TrueCrypt files.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 12, 2022)

A key without the lock is useless.


----------



## Deleted member 67440 (Nov 13, 2022)

Truecrypt/veracrypt guru here 



> 1. I had an encrypted image in which I had files.
> 2. I copied them via Total Commander to another disk, then deleted the image, it cannot be recovered.
> 3. It turns out that Total Commander did not decrypt the files on transfer.


3 is rather weird (aka: a lot of things, but I cut short)

Anyway short response: the image's password is useless in your case
Image gone, data gone too

PS you can mount-decrypt images on Windows and Linux too, if you have any (image)


----------



## sitoret (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't think there was anything I could do about it. I'm trying to repair the harddisk where the original image was.

Thanks,
sitoret


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 17, 2022)

sitoret said:


> I'm trying to repair the harddisk where the original image was.


If you can see individual files, this won't help you either: Encrypting just file contents can't be done with truecrypt.

As others already mentioned, truecrypt is indeed a "full disk encryption" software, encrypting physical devices or partitions, so, *below* the filesystem layer. There are "container files" in truecrypt, but these also contain a filesystem.

Whatever encrypted your file contents was something else. So all you will find on the original harddisk will be the same encrypted content (unless they were encrypted *after* you copied them). Indeed, ransomware comes to mind.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2022)

Does  this issue have anything to do with FreeBSD? Because this is not a generic support forum, we provide support for installation and configuration of the FreeBSD OS and applications. We do NOT support Windows (applications).


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 17, 2022)

Well, truecrypt *was* cross-platform. But it's EOL since 2014 (so the port was removed jan 2022). The conclusion is the same regardless of the OS it's used on: It won't ever encrypt just file _contents_. So, this most likely isn't about truecrypt at all, to begin with.

Apart from that, agreed, nothing in this thread hints about using truecrypt _on FreeBSD_.


----------

